#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Физкультура

## Legba

Ну, картина с алкоголем и мясом вырисовывается.
А как насчет физкультуры? Чем занимается в этом плане популяция форума?
(Если опять мало вариантов - извините, больше 10 не дают).

----------


## Legba

Эх, забыл внести вариант "не занимаюсь такой ерундой"..... :Smilie:  
Двайте это будет "другое", что ли...

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> Эх, забыл внести вариант "не занимаюсь такой ерундой"..... 
> Двайте это будет "другое", что ли...


Поздно!  :Cool:

----------


## Буль

Бокс

----------


## Legba

> Бокс


Чем не "другое БИ"?  :Wink:

----------


## Буль

а я и ответил "другое БИ", просто уточнил какое именно. Хотя, конечно, странно называть бокс искусстовом, пусть и боевым. И, к тому же, мне кажется что бокс распространён гораздо шире чем "Кадочников, Каларипайят, Эскрима" и т.д. Немного обидно за столь популярный вид спорта...  :Smilie:

----------


## sergey

> Немного обидно за столь популярный вид спорта


По голове там сильно бьют. Я, правда, занимался в школьном возрасте, у нас тогда удары были не такие уж сильные, но посмотришь по ТВ "101 нокаут" и думаешь "что же там с мозгами происходит в момент удара по голове?"  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

У меня в Харькове остался друг - настоящий мастер нэй цзя цюань. Причём наполовину самоучка (базу ему пару лет ставил даосский мастер из Китая), за 15 лет упорных тренировок добившийся впечатляющих результатов. И мастер, что называется, внесектарный. То есть свободно комбинирующий элементы разных школ и стилей.

Сейчас он уже лет 6 как вице-президент харьковской областной федерации ушу, причём этот пост получил буквально через год, как официально засветился со своей секцией - сразу заценили уровень. Человек ударом ладони кору с дерева снимает, создаёт такой импульс, что может погасить свечу метров с трёх. Движется так, что глаз не оторвёшь.

И вот смотрел я на него много лет, общался, вдохновлялся, кое-чему учился - кирпичи бил, свечки гасил. В общем, в репу дать могу. Но реально поставить базу и не баловством заниматься, а боевым искусством - это ж надо так пахать, что и жить некогда будет!  :Smilie:  Он по 10 часов каждый день тренировался - больше делать нефиг было. У меня такой возможности пока нет. Надеюсь, что если не пятым, то четвёртым измерением - временем - наконец овладею и найду возможность трижды в неделю по три раза ездить в секцию (а реже и нет смысла заниматься). Ну красиво. И для тела полезно. 

А если разобраться... Для этого и что попроще сгодится. Для самообороны хороши газ, пульки резиновые - и катали мы ваш дим-мак.  :Smilie:  В общем, страшная пахота и трата времени. Тут на янтра-йогу и прочие практики надо усилия направлять...

----------


## Ersh

Сегодня узнал приятную новость - Ши Синпин занял первое место по ушу на чемпионате мира в Сингапуре, обойдя китайцев. Причем выступал он за команды России и за команду Международной Академии Шаолиньского ушу (Китай). Второе и третье места в разных категориях тоже заняли русские - Евгений Чертовских (Вице-президент Международной федерации шаолиньских боевых искусств (российское отделение), ) и Юрий Момотов (Президент Московской федерации шаолиньских боевых искусств (МФШБИ), руководитель клуба "Пять стихий" ).
То-есть у нас на форуме зарегистрирован чемпион мира по ушу.

----------


## Neroli

> То-есть у нас на форуме зарегистрирован чемпион мира по ушу.


Хех, вот если бы у нас настоящий Будда зарегестрирован был.  :Smilie: 
Хотя кто знает, может и был...

----------


## Ersh

> Хех, вот если бы у нас настоящий Будда зарегестрирован был. 
> Хотя кто знает, может и был...


Надо справиться в бан-листе :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Надо справиться в бан-листе


Встретил Будду - забань Будду?  :Smilie:

----------


## Саня

Практикую кунфу и посещаю тренажерный зал.
Вообще физкультура кайфовое занятие, гораздо кайфовее чем секс (по крайней мере для меня) .

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Вообще физкультура кайфовое занятие, гораздо кайфовее чем секс (по крайней мере для меня) .


Сомнительное противопоставление. Смотря какая физкультура и какой секс.  :Smilie:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

А лучше все-таки практиковать Дхарму.

----------


## Аньезка

С завтрашнего дня начинаю заниматься янтрой.
А вообще... больше всего люблю танцевать.

----------


## Legba

Дмитрий, а скажите, любопытства ради.
Где Ваш знакомый мастер ушу взял даосского наставника в 1983 году?
Это же было самое жестяное время - каратистов пересажали и т.д.

----------


## Orient

Выбрал дзю-дзютсу и хатха-йогу.
Конечно, хотелось бы трул-кхор Вайрочаны.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Таки это был уже не 83-й год, а позже. 15 лет - это вкупе с джиу-джитсу, которым мой друг занимался в армии. Впрочем, цифра приблизительная.
Даос приехал в Харьковский медицинский институт (тогда весьма славный) получать западное медицинское образование.  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> с джиу-джитсу, которым мой друг занимался в армии.


Час от часу не легче.  :Smilie: 




> Даос приехал в Харьковский медицинский институт (тогда весьма славный) получать западное медицинское образование.


Было такое, и китайцев, действительно, было порядочно. Короче говоря, вариант навроде Сато сэнсэя. Понял.

----------


## Legba

Странно, чтой-то шаолиньцы отстают....
И вообще, товарищи, поактивней.
Где 1000 активных участников форума?!

----------


## о.Демьян

Чем бы дитя не тешилось, лишь бы в нирвану не просилось!

----------


## Legba

> Чем бы дитя не тешилось, лишь бы в нирвану не просилось!


Что верно, то верно.
http://zercala.narod.ru/  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alex

Ё-моё!!! Это ж слово в слово у Гоенки списано!!! Нехорошо...

----------


## Норбу

В плане физкультуры занимаюсь обычной ОФП в рамках обучения в институте  :Smilie: ...также еще простирания-сильная физкультура..так что это тоже хороший вариант ответа!  :Wink:

----------


## warpig

> Ё-моё!!! Это ж слово в слово у Гоенки списано!!! Нехорошо...


Ну не в слово в слово. Улучшения так и бросаются в глаза:

 :Smilie: 



> Со времен Будды Готамы  через непрерывную линию учителей традиция передавалась до сегодняшнего дня. Настоящий учитель этой линии, господин *ДжеддиДиарус Димахараджиджи*, родился и вырос в России. В то время ему посчастливилось обучиться Созерцанию от его учителя, *Шакира Абдурахман Абдюшаби*, который в то время был большим знатоком традиции *Наг-по* . После того как он обучался у своего учителя на протяжении двенадцати лет, господин Диарус в 1989 году начал преподавать Зерцало у себя на Родине. С того времени он обучил сотни людей. С 2002 года он начал назначать Инструкторов, которые помогают ему с все возрастающим интересом к курсам «ЗЕРЦАЛО».

----------


## Gaza

Да это прикалывается кто-то. Хохмит. Это не может быть всерьёз. :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Да нет, Gaza, это наш о. Демьян собственное учение создал, и морочит молодым людям голову. Зачем ему это надо - вот вопрос. Он ведь даже за это денег не берет.

----------


## о.Демьян

А может все-таки не морочит?

----------


## Ersh

Значит искренне заблуждается :Smilie:

----------


## о.Демьян

> Значит искренне заблуждается


Если заблуждение искренне, значит оно верно! Ибо ведет к нирване!

----------


## Ersh

С чего это "ибо"? Любое заблуждение - искреннее, ибо неискреннее заблуждение - есть махинация и лицедейство.
Другое дело, что все это художественное творчество Вы забиваете в голову подрастающему поколению под видом буддизма, а это не есть хорошо.

----------


## Schwejk

> Да нет, Gaza, это наш о. Демьян собственное учение создал, и морочит молодым людям голову. Зачем ему это надо - вот вопрос. Он ведь даже за это денег не берет.


Очень сильно он напоминает одного заBлокированного участника БФ...

И, по-моему,  это явный глум, никаких "искренних заблуждений" :)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Да нет, Gaza, это наш о. Демьян собственное учение создал, и морочит молодым людям голову. Зачем ему это надо - вот вопрос. Он ведь даже за это денег не берет.


Да. Почитаешь откровения отца Демьяна и закрадывается мысль: "Неужели в больницу им. Кащенко интернет провели?".

----------


## Legba

> Да. Почитаешь откровения отца Демьяна и закрадывается мысль: "Неужели в больницу им. Кащенко интернет провели?".


Да ну вас, все глумитесь. А человек старался. Сайт сделал. Весь Corel'овский клипарт ободрал, аки липку.  :Wink: 
А Вы, Йорш, зря волнуетесь. Та молодежь, которая не начнет заливаться веселым смехом при известии, что их будет чему-то учить  Джедди Диарус Димахараджиджи, ученик Шакира Абдурахман Абдюшаби, именно такого Гуру и заслуживает.
В принципе, как мы знаем из авторитетных источников, традиционно претендующий на звание Гуру должен продемонстрировать искуссность в ведении диспута или сиддхи, а лучше и то, и то. Так что, ежели отец Демьян готов проявить себя с лучшей стороны - милости просим.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Та молодежь, которая не начнет заливаться веселым смехом при известии, что их будет чему-то учить  Джедди Диарус...


Слушайте, а Джедди это случаем не джедай (from the Star Wars)? По крайней мере, с харизмой всё в порядке у человека (рангом он себя не ниже Наполеона считает). Однако, не уверен насчёт всего остального:  http://zercala.narod.ru/cgi/demo.htm  :Wink:

----------


## Аньезка

> Джедди Диарус *Дима* хараджиджи, ученик Шакира Абдурахман Абдюшаби


Подумалось, что это просто Дима. :Smilie:  

махараджи ДЖИ!)))

----------


## о.Демьян

> Да. Почитаешь откровения отца Демьяна и закрадывается мысль: "Неужели в больницу им. Кащенко интернет провели?".


У нас это называется п.Никольское и интернет там повсюду, не отстаем от цивилизации! Да..сс

----------


## о.Демьян

> Да ну вас, все глумитесь. А человек старался. Сайт сделал. Весь Corel'овский клипарт ободрал, аки липку. 
> А Вы, Йорш, зря волнуетесь. Та молодежь, которая не начнет заливаться веселым смехом при известии, что их будет чему-то учить  Джедди Диарус Димахараджиджи, ученик Шакира Абдурахман Абдюшаби, именно такого Гуру и заслуживает.
> В принципе, как мы знаем из авторитетных источников, традиционно претендующий на звание Гуру должен продемонстрировать искуссность в ведении диспута или сиддхи, а лучше и то, и то. Так что, ежели отец Демьян готов проявить себя с лучшей стороны - милости просим.


Ваше приглашение принято. Не боитесь полежать на соседней койке? Думается, молодежь не будет против.

----------


## о.Демьян

> Подумалось, что это просто Дима. 
> 
> махараджи ДЖИ!)))


 Не Дима, а Джон

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> У нас это называется п.Никольское и интернет там повсюду, не отстаем от цивилизации! Да..сс


Понятно. Вы не оттуда случайно вещаете?  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Ваше приглашение принято. Не боитесь полежать на соседней койке? Думается, молодежь не будет против.


Э-э! Хорош! Сразу в койку ташшит, супостат! Да ишшо с молодежью какой-то!  Неча тут "тантрической секс" разводить. Ежели сиддхи есть - могем в саду Эрмитаж на лужайке бензином облить да и поджечь. Ерш сфотает, для отчету. Ежели нету сиддхов - так и неча койками пужать.

----------


## о.Демьян

> Понятно. Вы не оттуда случайно вещаете?


Интернет вещь беспредельная не знающая границ потому, пока есть возможность, могу вещать хоть из кабинета главврача ....

----------


## Fat

> Короче говоря, вариант навроде Сато сэнсэя.


Legpa, а вы [были] знакомы с Сато ? (Джаст э маттер оф интерест)

----------


## Ондрий

> Нынешний настоятель ордена Экаяна Учения "Чистая вода" и продолжатель традиции Храма Вечных Истин Джедди Диарус Димахараджиджи (о.Демьян) пришел в этот мир в год Желтого Дракона
> 
> О его приходе звезды красноречивы в своих эпитетах.


уй, блииииин.... круть! Реально сиддха!

----------


## Kamla

А че никто про плаванье не написал? Вот плавать люблю. И на велике люблю кататься. И приятно и полезно.

----------


## Legba

> Legpa, а вы [были] знакомы с Сато ? (Джаст э маттер оф интерест)


Никак нет. Только учеников (и учеников - учеников  :Smilie: ) знавал.

----------


## Yuki

> А че никто про плаванье не написал? Вот плавать люблю. И на велике люблю кататься. И приятно и полезно.


Я тоже люблю и плавать и на велике... Только вот время где взять.
Танцевать вот тоже люблю, уже полгода как собираюсь танцу живота пообучаться, только график в танцевальной школе все больше для домохозяек :Wink:

----------

